# DW600 Mortising Attachement for DeWalt DW1150 Planer



## Mcluma (22 Apr 2008)

Yes i know, yes i know :? 

I am just cleaning the garage and i have all these tools i do not use

When I bought the DW 1150 it came with two mortising attachments, so i wondered if anybody is interested in one, it comes complete, a bit rusty (although most of the body is from aluminium) and without any mortising bits

I will post some pics of it tomorrow

*PM me if interested*


----------



## Mcluma (23 Apr 2008)

As promissed yesterday.

Here are some pictures.



 



I have taken it slightly apart to fit it in the box, and not all parts which come with the unit are in the picture


----------



## Permutation_Jim (17 Jul 2008)

I'm going for one on eBay in about ten minutes (has the bits).

Assuming I don't get it, what sort of bits does it use, and how do they attach to the planer? I've been trolling for one of these for years, first with my old Dewalt and now with my Elu.

Also, would welcome any advice on use. It looks easier to set up than making a router jig.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Mcluma (18 Jul 2008)

I have actually never used it, but its a simple bolt on and with the lever you can go up down in out, and there are stops on it to (for depth en width)

It looks a decent bit of kit, plus it has hold downs for the material

Hope this helps


----------



## Permutation_Jim (18 Jul 2008)

Looks like I bid at the right time.

I'm eager to see it in action. It sort of looks like a sideways mounted router, but more heavy duty. I'll be interested to see if the bits are proprietary or standard sizes. 

All in all, I'm pretty interested to see if this thing works as well as the planer/thicknesser (with which I'm really pleased).

Thanks, Jim


----------



## sigbert (5 Oct 2012)

Still available?


----------



## Noel (5 Oct 2012)

Wonder if Chris has been holding on to it for the last four years waiting for your post...: )

Hey, you might be lucky Sigbert.


----------



## Permutation_Jim (6 Oct 2012)

So, hysterically, I actually *bought* this and have it in the original box, but have not installed it.

Around the time I bought it, I also replaced one of the rubber rollers on the thicknesser (successfully!). I then got an ultimatum from SWMBO to clear out the upstairs (where I was refurbing) and the workshop has been filled by misc. boxes ever since. I'm only now starting to clear things away enough to even _SEE_ the Elu. It will be some time till I get the chance to use it?

Sad... Jim


----------



## sigbert (6 Oct 2012)

LOL!

Seems as my luck depends on either of you two then?


----------



## sigbert (17 Oct 2012)

Everything can be achieved if you put your mind to it.

Thanks Chris.


----------



## SimonF (3 Feb 2019)

Does anyone have one of these morticing attachments for sale?
I have bought one but it has a broken plastic carriage (#30 in the exploded parts diagram)


----------



## DARRIN (4 Dec 2019)

I realise I'm clutching at straws here but does anyone have this attachment or part of this for sale 
I have one but many parts are broken and no longer available for sale ( item 30 seems to be a particularly vulnerable bit)


----------



## rafezetter (6 Dec 2019)

You actually might be in luck Darrin - but are you desperate for the part timewise? I have a dw1150 and it came as bought (4th hand) with the morticer, but I took it off pretty much right away, that was 4 years ago, and it might take me some time to rummage out the bits - I know I have the actual blades (looks like huge router blades) and some of those parts in the diagram - person I bought it from claims he had used it, so have to assume all necessary parts are..... lurking...... around...... somewhere..... 

I'm going to be working away from home until 22nd december, then xmas frolicks (read - alone at home) so it'll be after that - does that suit?

let me know.


----------



## jacktalbot (6 May 2020)

do you still have the morticing attachment?


----------



## SimonF (21 May 2020)

rafezetter do you have parts of the morticing attachment that you are prepared to part with?I need the plastic carriage (#30 in the parts diagram)



rafezetter":2gwc5bxo said:


> You actually might be in luck Darrin - but are you desperate for the part timewise? I have a dw1150 and it came as bought (4th hand) with the morticer, but I took it off pretty much right away, that was 4 years ago, and it might take me some time to rummage out the bits - I know I have the actual blades (looks like huge router blades) and some of those parts in the diagram - person I bought it from claims he had used it, so have to assume all necessary parts are..... lurking...... around...... somewhere.....
> 
> I'm going to be working away from home until 22nd december, then xmas frolicks (read - alone at home) so it'll be after that - does that suit?
> 
> let me know.


----------



## rafezetter (27 May 2020)

SimonF":wanmlrlk said:


> rafezetter do you have parts of the morticing attachment that you are prepared to part with?I need the plastic carriage (#30 in the parts diagram)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might have that - as I said it's been quite some time since I laid eyes on it - but the part you want I assume looks critical, which means as I have (had if I dont find it all) a fully working set that the rest becomes "not working" so I'll have to consider it - while I root around for the parts


----------



## Woodisgood (22 Jun 2021)

Thread revival alert! Ive just advertised a dw1150 with mortiser and keep getting questions abt the bits for the mortiser. Are they not a generic type? Is it some exclusive chuck and only the dewalt bits fit?


----------



## DARRIN (10 Jul 2021)

rafezetter said:


> You actually might be in luck Darrin - but are you desperate for the part timewise? I have a dw1150 and it came as bought (4th hand) with the morticer, but I took it off pretty much right away, that was 4 years ago, and it might take me some time to rummage out the bits - I know I have the actual blades (looks like huge router blades) and some of those parts in the diagram - person I bought it from claims he had used it, so have to assume all necessary parts are..... lurking...... around...... somewhere.....
> 
> I'm going to be working away from home until 22nd december, then xmas frolicks (read - alone at home) so it'll be after that - does that suit?
> 
> let me know.


why have i only seen this now ( i didnt get a notifactaion AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH) please for the love of god tell me you still have this


----------



## DARRIN (10 Jul 2021)

New post 2021 ( the year of bloody covid ) 
if anyone has this dw600 mortice attachment please contact me I'm after it ( reasonable prices of course )


----------



## Woodisgood (10 Jul 2021)

I got so many people jumping on the advert, someone told me what they thought value was and it was way undervalued! l didnt know how good and sought after they were and im emotionally attached so decided not to sell. It was my Dads who recently died.


----------

